# European Ryder Cup Team



## njrose51 (Aug 30, 2016)

So it has been announced:

RoryMcIlroy
DannyWillett
HenrikStenson
ChrisWood
SergioGarcia
RafaCabrera Bello
JustinRose
AndySullivan
MattFitzpatrick

Threewildcard picks: 
LeeWestwood
MartinKaymer
ThomasPieters.

What do we all think?


----------



## JamesR (Aug 30, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			What do we all think?
		
Click to expand...

It'll be nice to go to France to watch us try to win it back!


----------



## Capella (Aug 30, 2016)

I like it. It's who I'd have picked. Westwood and Kaymer bring a lot of experience to the team and Pieters is just on fire at the moment. Good chances for Europe, I would say.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2016)

Think it's a good team

Nice mix of youth and expirence 

Some good potential pairings and players that could really become stars 

Looks like a team that can continue the run going


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Aug 30, 2016)

Good choices considering the players available and in form. Still don't think it will be enough against a highly motivated US side. Some seriously good teamwork and big performances from the new players required to keep the score decent, I feel. Can anyone give Rory a putting lesson beforehand?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 30, 2016)

thinking of pairings i would think Sergio with Rafa,Henrik with Pieters,Lee with Matt F,
Rosey with Woody ,Rory with Sully and Danny with Kaymer .
 obviously Darren will have his pairings in mind ,but i think that three of my parings will be right ,what do you lot think ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2016)

Some great potential pairings

Some that I think will work well 

Garcia and Rafa

Westwood and Fitzpatrick/Willett

Stenson and Sullivan

Wood and Rose

Pieters and Kaymer

McIlroy and Willett


----------



## One Planer (Aug 30, 2016)

njrose51 said:



So it has been announced:

RoryMcIlroy
DannyWillett
HenrikStenson
ChrisWood
SergioGarcia
RafaCabrera Bello
JustinRose
AndySullivan
MattFitzpatrick

Threewildcard picks: 
LeeWestwood
MartinKaymer
ThomasPieters.

What do we all think?



Click to expand...

What do I think?

Best chance the American team has had in years to win it!

So many players in the European team currently playing well below their best. I just hope they find some form before the first tee shot is hit.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2016)

Has Chris Wood sorted his back out? I believe he had problems. I hope Knox did not burn his bridges when he spoke to Clarke as he may find he is next in line in case Wood has to drop out. Incidentally, I hope Wood makes it.


----------



## Slab (Aug 30, 2016)

None of the picks concern me more than Wood & Fitzpatrick do (& Sullivan)

Wood is about coming off his injury and getting some decent scores in pre RC
Fitzpatrick seems to be generally more cold than hot but he got hot at the right time to be in the team
Sullivan is more how much he wears his heart on his sleeve and how that might work for and against him in match-play


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 30, 2016)

Andy Sullivan the new Ian Poulter with his cheeky chappy ways?

Anyhoo, in foresight that is a weak team and the USA should win, man for man. But man to man doesn't always count for much. C'mon Europe!


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 30, 2016)

Rather poor looking side, bet the Yanks are looking forward to the match now.

Westwood is a joke & Willet is having rotten spell after Spieth gave him the win.

USA USA


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 30, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Rather poor looking side, bet the Yanks are looking forward to the match now.

Westwood is a joke & *Willet is having rotten spell *after Spieth gave him the win*.
*
USA USA
		
Click to expand...

My biggest concern along with Rory finding some way of holing an 8 footer


----------



## bernix (Aug 30, 2016)

no surprises as to darren's wild card picks. good choice to put in some experience and the in-form man.
us team is superior world-ranking wise but that has always been the case and i expect a very close battle between the 2 sides. if our team manages to keep up in the 4balls and 4somes, i think we have a shot at four-in-a-row


----------



## Faldono1fan (Aug 30, 2016)

Weak side? We'll see about that. I seem to remember similar conversations before the last RC,the one before that and the one before that. People have short memories.


----------



## drewster (Aug 30, 2016)

LT brings up a valid point. My only real concerns are Chris Wood's back/neck and Henrik Stensons foot ?? I think we have a great team but injuries must be a worry to Captain Clark and if i was Russell Knox i wouldn't book that holiday just yet !!!!!


----------



## JCW (Aug 30, 2016)

Good strong team , Westwood will guide the rookies and having been a playing partner of Darren he was always getting in , MK was also going to be in , the other was Peters , after his round playing with Darren which I watch and his form plus being a big hitter he was in before Donald , Macdowell and others , US will have to play well to win ...........................I told Darren to leave me out as I was busy with family life ..............EYG


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sullivan looks weak to me. Willet is Stone cold, but at least he has won a major. Chris Wood might break again.

I'd not have picked Westwood either.

Could be a gubbing coming.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Aug 30, 2016)

my thoughts are we need to go back to giving the captain 4 picks


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 30, 2016)

All form goes out the window once the competition starts, nearly every RC has surprises, Captains mistakes with pairings etc, law of averages says the Yanks will win one sooner or later, just hope it's a long way off.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 30, 2016)

Personally I don't think it will be Westwood who let's us down.


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 30, 2016)

Who knows what will happen? I think we can only base it on past RC events where anyone can come on form on the day - think Poulter and his birdie run. Plus, on the flip side, anyone can have a bad day. For me, a big thing is whether the rookies will manage their nerves. Experience counts. Team spirit counts. DC and his VCs will be key to giving us the best chance in the pairings ready for the Sunday.


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 30, 2016)

BoadieBroadus said:



			my thoughts are we need to go back to giving the captain 4 picks
		
Click to expand...

We've never had 4 captain's picks! It was always 2 until recently.   
I think he's chosen wisely with his 3 too. Can't really knock any of them.  All this negativity is quite amusing,  someone else referred to it earlier,  there are a lot of short memories around here...


----------



## drdel (Aug 30, 2016)

Some of the young Americans are on form and play aggressively.

So Darren's got some nice guys but purely on current form I'd have concerns about Mcllroy, Sullivan, Westwood and Willet.

I hope I'm wrong but I'm not feeling too positive about a European win this time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2016)

Good article about Knox and sort of confirms a nagging feeling I have that he just isn't the right player for the Ryder Cup 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/37222764

As for the form worries of players - it goes out of the window in RC and Europe have won countless RC despite being "weaker on paper" 

Europe gel better every RC bar one and that was with Faldo.


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good article about Knox and sort of confirms a nagging feeling I have that he just isn't the right player for the Ryder Cup 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/37222764

As for the form worries of players - it goes out of the window in RC and Europe have won countless RC despite being "weaker on paper" 

Europe gel better every RC bar one and that was with Faldo.
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, thats a hell of an attitude!!

One would suggest that perhaps it wasnt the best approach...


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 30, 2016)

Looks like a non starter to me, lousy team and a telly advert pick having Westwood when he's finished.


----------



## rksquire (Aug 30, 2016)

Man for man vs the USA team, it looks reasonably weak it has to be said.  Alot of rookies, although granted that can go either way and it depends on the pressure heaped on them.  Alot of the more experienced players also aren't necessarily at the top of their game so relying on them to cajole the rookies along is not a gameplan imo - much as I love him, I don't have faith that McIlroy could make the putts that a pairing with a rookie might require.

My real fear however is Clarke himself; he's not universally liked, although he is popular in America, and his attention to detail is not at the same level as McGinley. I understand the pick of Westwood and Kaymer, and also Pieters to an extent, but if you ignore Knox's arrogance in that interview you perhaps have to concede he's a helluva lot better equipped to be playing that some of those in the team.  

Team USA had 3 rookies in '14 - Walker (now a major winner) Spieth (multi-major winner) and Reed (potential major winner!); Europe also had 3, and it's debatable if any have kicked on although you could make an argument for Donaldson. There's 6 (50%) in Europe this year! Certainly one of them is a major winner but it's more likely his brother will be on better form on Twitter than DW on the course, given his golf since.  There's 4 powerhouses in the team - Rory, Rose, Stenson & Garcia - possibly only Rose is reliable at this point (Rory - putting awful, temperament all over the place; Stenson - nursing an injury; Garcia - well, to be honest, he's just becoming less relevant). Then we have guys through the back door like Captains buddy Westwood and Kaymer, although to be fair I don' think the latter will let anybody down and the former remains capable of nursing a rookie around the course.

By comparison, the USA has alot of big guns in play - DJ, Spieth, PM, Reed, Zach J, Snedeker and Walker - likely to be accompanied by Bubba & Fowler! Currently Koepka is a rookie but he could overpower most players.

All that being said, I'd love it if Europe could pull if off!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 30, 2016)

I think every time the RC comes around the US team always looks stronger on paper 

But then I look at those players and the RC records 

Johnson - lost 3 RC
Micklson - lost 8 RC
Spieth , Walker , Reed and Snedeker lost one
Z Johnson - lost 4 RC

Then the possible wild cards 

Watson - lost 3
Fowler - lost 3
Kuchar - lost 3
Holmes - won 1 
Fuyrk - lost 7

It's a team full of players that keep losing but why when every time they are reported to be stronger on paper 

For me it's simple - ego's , they are all extremely mentally self driven towards succeeding on their own but can't change that mentality towards a team ethic when it comes to the RC 

I think this year will be close because it's in the states and I have no doubt that the US team will be installed as favourites but that is just the perfect scenario for Europe who will play with pride and without fear


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 30, 2016)

Willett is useless at matchplay.
Didn't somebody off of here beat him around Walton Heath a few years ago???


----------



## DCB (Aug 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good article about Knox and sort of confirms a nagging feeling I have that he just isn't the right player for the Ryder Cup 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/37222764

As for the form worries of players - it goes out of the window in RC and Europe have won countless RC despite being "weaker on paper" 

Europe gel better every RC bar one and that was with Faldo.
		
Click to expand...


That's a scary attitude to be taking. If he was really intent on getting into the European Team, he'd have joint the European Tour at the start of the qualifying period, not when he started playing well.

Wonder if he'll fulfill all his playing obligations on this side of the pond now &#128521;


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't think Clarke could have done anything else. I would have picked Knox right up until the last couple of weeks but Pieters is on fire - you can't ignore him. Plus, the Americans are likely to set the course up long, so having a(not her) guy who hits it a country mile may help.

I also wonder if matchplay will help Rory's putting. He can be more aggressive and maybe that'll shake him out of the tentative loop he seems to be stuck in.


----------



## mat100p (Aug 30, 2016)

I think team looks good. Lot of rookies but it's how it goes over time all teams have transitions.
What baffles me is why do America have  4 picks (to our 3) and will name 3 in week or so and fourth pick  just week before match starts. There 4th pick so close to match starting must give them opportunity to pick a player who is on fire just at right time. Surely same rules should apply to both sides.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 30, 2016)

DCB said:



			That's a scary attitude to be taking. If he was really intent on getting into the European Team, he'd have joint the European Tour at the start of the qualifying period, not when he started playing well.

Wonder if he'll fulfill all his playing obligations on this side of the pond now &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

I expect not Dave, He's been there since College and his family are from there so, if he didn't bother trying this year can't see him bothering with no RC at stake.

its a shame he would have been an asset to the team, playing in the US his whole career.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2016)

No surprise ultimately in the wild cards and I still think it looks a weak side, especially playing in the US. I think the US will win, and with a decent margin.


----------



## IainP (Aug 30, 2016)

mat100p said:



			I think team looks good. Lot of rookies but it's how it goes over time all teams have transitions.
What baffles me is why do America have  4 picks (to our 3) and will name 3 in week or so and fourth pick  just week before match starts. There 4th pick so close to match starting must give them opportunity to pick a player who is on fire just at right time. Surely same rules should apply to both sides.
		
Click to expand...

The PGA tour isn't struggling to keep USA players playing on it.
Plus with the recent record can't blame them for trying to find an edge.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2016)

Not unhappy with the wildcards - had a thought that maybe Knox would go over Westwood but happy with the picks.
Worried about Willet, Sullivan and Fitz...all seem to have gone off the boil.
Wood is an injury concern too...
Underdogs as usual but that's nothing new.
Should be close as a lot of the Yanks don't know what it's like to win the RC..


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 31, 2016)

If I were Davis Love i'd be very tempted to pick Russell Knox as a wild card. Don't think motivating him would be a problem.


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

DCB said:



			That's a scary attitude to be taking. *If he was really intent on getting into the European Team, he'd have joint the European Tour at the start of the qualifying period, not when he started playing well*.

Wonder if he'll fulfill all his playing obligations on this side of the pond now &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

I read that he said he started the season with two goals of fed-ex cup and Ryder cup so built the schedule based on giving himself a good chance of achieving both so couldn't just ignore PGA events (and it almost worked but for very recent form from Pieters) 

I think we'd be calling for a straight jacket if any pro golfer at that level planned their season on RC qualification only and to hell with the day job


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2016)

Wouldn't it be fair to say that if RC qualification was achieved that the day job has been doing OK and you'd probably be in the FedEx/RTD anyway..?
With Majors and WGCs there were only another 5 events to play in a year's worth of qualification. Scottish, PGA and the Desert swing and you've done it. Plenty of opportunity to progress in the FedEx....
The fact that DC asked Knox to play at the Wyndham must have signalled there would be a battle for the last place.
He didn't play and therefore showed his preference to play FedEx to the RC.


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Wouldn't it be fair to say that if RC qualification was achieved that the day job has been doing OK and you'd probably be in the FedEx/RTD anyway..?
With Majors and WGCs there were only another 5 events to play in a year's worth of qualification. Scottish, PGA and the Desert swing and you've done it. Plenty of opportunity to progress in the FedEx....
The fact that DC asked Knox to play at the Wyndham must have signalled there would be a battle for the last place.
He didn't play and therefore showed his preference to play FedEx to the RC.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but who manages their career that way round, i.e aim to secure a week working for free and by default it means my paying job must be doing well

It'll always be, perform well at my paying job and it'll secure an invite to take on the free weeks work that i really want to do too

He had the schedule to do it but didn't score enough points to complete the double 


As a quirk he's won the same money as Fitzpatrick in ET sanctioned events this season but taken 10 events less to do it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

Knox clearly has the same attitude as your average American golfer - money and the FedEx Cup take the priority - Knox has had plenty of chances to qualify by right but that article shows how arrogant he was towards it all 

For me he wouldn't have fit in with the rest of the team


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Knox clearly has the same attitude as your average American golfer - money and the FedEx Cup take the priority - Knox has had plenty of chances to qualify by right but that article shows how arrogant he was towards it all 

For me he wouldn't have fit in with the rest of the team
		
Click to expand...

Your are full of trash what do you know about Knox, really ?

What about Westwood did he play last week I am sure a win last week would have seen him in on merit but his game is that bad he didn't bother, so he had chances to earn a spot but he didn't.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 31, 2016)

Westwood was always going to be picked. 

I dodnt realise list that this was his third time picked. He's always done well so hope it continues, but was surprised that 30% of his appearances he wasn't good enough to qualify.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Your are full of trash what do you know about Knox, really ?

What about Westwood did he play last week I am sure a win last week would have seen him in on merit but his game is that bad he didn't bother, so he had chances to earn a spot but he didn't.
		
Click to expand...

But then Westwood has been a member of the European Tour for 2 decades and shown his commitment for all those years to the tour and the RC - as opposed to the cash cow that is the Fed Ex 

If Knox really wanted to be a part of the RC he could have joined the ET a long time ago 

This article shows for me that Europe are better off without him 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/37222764


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Knox clearly has the same attitude as your average American golfer - money and the FedEx Cup take the priority - Knox has had plenty of chances to qualify by right but that article shows how arrogant he was towards it all 

For me he wouldn't have fit in with the rest of the team
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Better bait required I think


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 31, 2016)

Is there is a question over DC's management skills? Can he motivate the team, the individual? Can he be strategic enough to pick the right pairings and the right order when it comes to the singles? Can he be strong enough to make hard decisions and perhaps send out a player out knowing they will be slaughtered? Yes he has passion. Yes he has experience of RCs, and winning a major, as do his VCs with regards to RC experience, passion etc. 

My argument is that _perhaps_ the European team is weaker on paper, but on the day anyone can beat anyone. 

The atmosphere will be electric, hostile and patriotic and for me, its how the team copes with that, especially the rookies, that will make the difference.

The American players will be so fired up - they will not want to loose on home ground, they will not want to loose an unprecedented 4th time in a row and after the arguments of last time, they will have a massive point to prove. Also, Love is now asking the players for their advice on his wildcards - basically saying help me form the best possible team whether in the changing rooms or on the course.

this will be a very interesting few days!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Your are full of trash what do you know about Knox, really ?

What about Westwood did he play last week I am sure a win last week would have seen him in on merit but his game is that bad he didn't bother, so he had chances to earn a spot but he didn't.
		
Click to expand...

He already knew he was in the team so you could argue that it would have been worse for him to play and not do very well.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But then Westwood has been a member of the European Tour for 2 decades and shown his commitment for all those years to the tour and the RC - as opposed to the cash cow that is the Fed Ex 

If Knox really wanted to be a part of the RC he could have joined the ET a long time ago 

This article shows for me that Europe are better off without him 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/37222764

Click to expand...

Westwood had every chance too if not more than Knox plus Knox is playing a lot better than him & don't talk about commitment & Westwood in the same sentence as I am sure his family would have something to say about that.


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			He already knew he was in the team so you could argue that it would have been worse for him to play and not do very well.
		
Click to expand...

Could also be said if he played and qualified then Clarke wouldn't have had to 'use up' a captains pick on him


----------



## Normal (Aug 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			Could also be said if he played and qualified then Clarke wouldn't have had to 'use up' a captains pick on him 

Click to expand...

Just read an interesting analysis about the Pieters vs Knox pick. Part of the decision picking Pieters could be based on statistics, not ranking or money.
While Knox is excelling in playing 'bogey free' rounds (an underrated aspect in scoring), Pieters excels in birdie-per-round golf. 
Pieters offensive game would suit better in Match Play, esp.in the 4 balls.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Westwood had every chance too if not more than Knox plus Knox is playing a lot better than him & don't talk about commitment & Westwood in the same sentence as I am sure his family would have something to say about that.
		
Click to expand...

Westwoods personal life has zero relevance to anything to do with his golf or the RC 

Westwood was always going to be given a pick - the choice wasn't Westwood vs Knox it was Pieters vs Knox 

Pieters went out and showed DC what he could do and showed that he wanted to be in the team - Knox didn't and decided to rest himself for the Fed Ex because that's where his priorities are it seems


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			Could also be said if he played and qualified then Clarke wouldn't have had to 'use up' a captains pick on him 

Click to expand...

Played when ? 

Wasn't the automatic places already sorted before Denmark ? And it was all about impressing the captain for a pick - Pieters impressed at Denmark - Knox didn't bother playing


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Normal said:



			Just read an interesting analysis about the Pieters vs Knox pick. Part of the decision picking Pieters could be based on statistics, not ranking or money.
While Knox is excelling in playing 'bogey free' rounds (an underrated aspect in scoring), Pieters excels in birdie-per-round golf. 
Pieters offensive game would suit better in Match Play, esp.in the 4 balls.
		
Click to expand...

I think between the two Pieters just edges it for me too over Knox but its very marginal (& everyone could have done better in their qualification attempt) but just a different way of looking at it, had Westwood played into the team as an automatic it creates different options like picking Kaymer Pieters and Knox while dropping Fitzpatrick (if he wanted to) safe in the knowledge he wasn't in reality only going to have 2 captains picks as 1 was allocated


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Westwoods personal life has zero relevance to anything to do with his golf or the RC 

Westwood was always going to be given a pick - the choice wasn't Westwood vs Knox it was Pieters vs Knox 

Pieters went out and showed DC what he could do and showed that he wanted to be in the team - Knox didn't and decided to rest himself for the Fed Ex because that's where his priorities are it seems
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Westwood would rather spend the weekend (last weekend) with his young girlfriend rather than prove he was a good pick, please don't make out Knox has not shown any commitment when Westwood has shown no commitment to earn a spot or even has the game to be playing in the RC, this will be his last one so at least that's a good thing going forward.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Do you mean Westwood would rather spend the weekend (last weekend) with his young girlfriend rather than prove he was a good pick, please don't make out Knox has not shown any commitment when Westwood has shown no commitment to earn a spot or even has the game to be playing in the RC, this will be his last one so at least that's a good thing going forward.
		
Click to expand...

What Westwood does in his private life is irrelevant and someone going on about just smacks of bitterness and prob jealously 

Westwood has shown over two decades of commitment to the European Tour and European Ryder Cup team - Knox hasn't. Westwood has proved himself time and time again ( maybe it's because he is English and Knox is "sort off Scottish" which is creating the resentment ) 

And again the choice wasn't between Knox and Westwood


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

N



Liverpoolphil said:



			What Westwood does in his private life is irrelevant and someone going on about just smacks of bitterness and prob jealously 

Westwood has shown over two decades of commitment to the European Tour and European Ryder Cup team - Knox hasn't. Westwood has proved himself time and time again ( maybe it's because he is English and Knox is "sort off Scottish" which is creating the resentment ) 

And again the choice wasn't between Knox and Westwood
		
Click to expand...

You don't half talk tosh Pill is that the best you have pulling the English Scottish card, poor but its what I would expect from you. I have no issues with Westwood being English my point is Knox is playing better than Westwood and the rankings prove that, going on stats Westwood is the worst player in the team and will be the worst player from either team.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			N

You don't half talk tosh Pill is that the beat you have pulling the English Scottish card, poor but its what I would expect from you. I have no issues with Westwood being English my point is Knox is playing better than Westwood and the rankings prove that, going on stats Westwood is the worst player in the team and will be the worst player from either team.
		
Click to expand...

Since when have stats/world rankings ever mattered when it comes to the RC ? 

Knox "stats" are based on 4 rounds of stroke play 

It all goes out the window when it comes to the RC and matchplay - RC after RC players ranked lower in the WR perform during the RC , 

I believe Westwood is ranked better than Kaymer right now so why not use Kaymer in your comparison ? So does that make Kaymer the worst ? Or maybe Fitzpatrick who is also ranked lower than Westwood ? 

The pick was between Pieters and Knox and the European Captain made his choice based on the RC not World Rankings


----------



## Raesy92 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't believe there is even an argument that Westwood is in the RC team. His record speaks for itself and he has shown up in the majors this year.

If there weren't as many as 5 rookies already in the team then DC might have more of a choice to make but Westwoods experience counts more than form.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Since when have stats/world rankings ever mattered when it comes to the RC ? 

Knox "stats" are based on 4 rounds of stroke play 

It all goes out the window when it comes to the RC and matchplay - RC after RC players ranked lower in the WR perform during the RC , 

I believe Westwood is ranked better than Kaymer right now so why not use Kaymer in your comparison ? So does that make Kaymer the worst ? Or maybe Fitzpatrick who is also ranked lower than Westwood ? 

The pick was between Pieters and Knox and the European Captain made his choice based on the RC not World Rankings
		
Click to expand...

More tosh.

Fitzpatrick Kaymer Westwood, no matter what way you dress it both Kaymer & Fitzpatrick are in better form than Westwood, Fitzpatick is there on his own merit & Kaymer is a solid pick where on the other hand Westwood is a friend of Darren and its the only reason he is in the team.


----------



## Raesy92 (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			More tosh.

Fitzpatrick Kaymer Westwood, no matter what way you dress it both Kaymer & Fitzpatrick are in better form than Westwood, Fitzpatick is there on his own merit & Kaymer is a solid pick where on the other hand Westwood is a friend of Darren and its the only reason he is in the team.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the only reason Westwood is in the team is because he is pals with Darren ...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 31, 2016)

Hank & LP
Agree to disagree please

Please dont rubbish others opinions, they are just different to yours


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Played when ? 

Wasn't the automatic places already sorted before Denmark ? And it was all about impressing the captain for a pick - Pieters impressed at Denmark - Knox didn't bother playing
		
Click to expand...

Can only guess but I think Knox (mistakenly with hindsight) believed he'd done enough without adding another PGA event considering the wins and money (performances) he'd already won this season (maybe he even believed that only a Pieters win in Denmark could deny him but turns out that's exactly what happened)


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			Can only guess but I think Knox (mistakenly with hindsight) believed he'd done enough without adding another PGA event considering the wins and money (performances) he'd already won this season (maybe he even believed that only a Pieters win in Denmark could deny him but turns out that's exactly what happened)
		
Click to expand...

Yes and if Knoxx had played and played poorly that would def have counted against him, so i can see why he didn't play.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 31, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			He already knew he was in the team so you could argue that it would have been worse for him to play and not do very well.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, Westwood was in months ago and when he wasn't announced as a VC then he had to be playing!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			Can only guess but I think Knox (mistakenly with hindsight) believed he'd done enough without adding another PGA event considering the wins and money (performances) he'd already won this season (maybe he even believed that only a Pieters win in Denmark could deny him but turns out that's exactly what happened)
		
Click to expand...

Believe Clarke asked Knox to play but he said no he was going to stick with his schedule as the Fed Ex because that was equal priority for him this season - that for me speaks volumes 

And you are right Knox seemed to believe he was getting a pick but if the RC Capt asks you to play it's sort of suggesting something


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 31, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hank & LP
Agree to disagree please

Please dont rubbish others opinions, they are just different to yours
		
Click to expand...

C'mon Phil, when someone is on talking cr@p every day/week you need to let others have their say.

Plus your 8 games behind so get yourself down to the range, I'll look after this place whilst you're away :rofl:


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Believe Clarke asked Knox to play but he said no he was going to stick with his schedule as the Fed Ex because that was equal priority for him this season - that for me speaks volumes 

And you are right Knox seemed to believe he was getting a pick but if the RC Capt asks you to play it's sort of suggesting something
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I get Clarke is Captain etc etc and if he asks a rookie to jump he's supposed to say how high, (I haven't seen it reported if he asked Westwood to jump) so what was he really going to learn about Knox he didn't already know?
That his season winnings are 6million instead of 5, that he can play on a course stateside (despite being top 10 in fedex) 

Clarke probably did have something specific he wanted to see in Knox and it seems incredible to think it but might there be a little bit power hungry that goes with the RC captains position, a kind of stamp your authority and maybe Clarke might just have wanted to see how well Knox took 'instruction' from the captain. I.e how much of a team player is he likely to be and it could be margins that small that swing the RC pick choiceometer for a rookie

I can see both sides but if my boss asked me to do something outwith working hours that I routinely do well anyway for no other reason than to see if I'm a team player that week, I might be a bit miffed


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 31, 2016)

Knox should be grateful,  at least he won't be part of a team that gets gubbed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			Yeah I get Clarke is Captain etc etc and if he asks a rookie to jump he's supposed to say how high, (I haven't seen it reported if he asked Westwood to jump) so what was he really going to learn about Knox he didn't already know?
That his season winnings are 6million instead of 5, that he can play on a course stateside (despite being top 10 in fedex) 

Clarke probably did have something specific he wanted to see in Knox and it seems incredible to think it but might there be a little bit power hungry that goes with the RC captains position, a kind of stamp your authority and maybe Clarke might just have wanted to see how well Knox took 'instruction' from the captain. I.e how much of a team player is he likely to be and it could be margins that small that swing the RC pick choiceometer for a rookie

I can see both sides but if my boss asked me to do something outwith working hours that I routinely do well anyway for no other reason than to see if I'm a team player that week, I might be a bit miffed
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure why when ever something is questioned about Knox the response has to involve Westwood 

Clarke had no doubt seen that Pieters was hitting some form and was forcing himself into the reckoning - so he knew Pieters was playing Denmark and wanted to see Knox also show the same form and desire 

No doubt he wanted to see how committed he was to the RC and how much of a priority it was for him - I think by saving himself for the Fed Ex he showed that's where his priority was right now 

Same happened in 2010 - Ed Molinari showed his hand and desire whilst Casey didn't and Molinari got the pick


----------



## JamesR (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wasn't the automatic places already sorted before Denmark ? And it was all about impressing the captain for a pick - Pieters impressed at Denmark - Knox didn't bother playing
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong, but I was under the impression that if Pieters had won both the Czech & Denmark he would have automatically qualified - instead he managed a 2nd and 1st


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure why when ever something is questioned about Knox the response has to involve Westwood 

Clarke had no doubt seen that Pieters was hitting some form and was forcing himself into the reckoning - so he knew Pieters was playing Denmark and wanted to see Knox also show the same form and desire 

No doubt he wanted to see how committed he was to the RC and how much of a priority it was for him - I think by saving himself for the Fed Ex he showed that's where his priority was right now 

Same happened in 2010 - Ed Molinari showed his hand and desire whilst Casey didn't and Molinari got the pick
		
Click to expand...


Because Westwood is the weakest link in the team & has done nothing to prove he is an asset as a player, maybe he would be better as a VC. 

Rather than question Knox why not try to convince us of why Westwood should be playing given his poor form and not to mention his last 3 RC have been as a wild card, surely form is what the team needs. Please don't say he has the experience of prev RC as that doesn't wash because like Westwood said himself yesterday he has every faith in the 6 rookies so why does he need to play? 

I guess he has to say this given he is in no position to slate any of them as they have all earned the right to play unlike him.


----------



## hovis (Aug 31, 2016)

Westwood is gash and full of himself.   i hope the Americans at least lube up the European team before their ass shafting


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure why when ever something is questioned about Knox the response has to involve Westwood 

Clarke had no doubt seen that Pieters was hitting some form and was forcing himself into the reckoning - so he knew Pieters was playing Denmark and wanted to see Knox also show the same form and desire 

No doubt he wanted to see how committed he was to the RC and how much of a priority it was for him - I think by saving himself for the Fed Ex he showed that's where his priority was right now 

Same happened in 2010 - Ed Molinari showed his hand and desire whilst Casey didn't and Molinari got the pick
		
Click to expand...

Might have been an idea to pull Pieters out of Denmark and take Kaymer, Pieters, Knox and Westwood and he makes a 4-ball for a weekend of matchplay then, rather than ask Knox to do one more time the thing he has routinely done all season

If Knox knocks back an invite like that then it_would_ speak volumes

As a p.s I still think Pieters should be in the team (Fitzpatrick is the weakest link, but nowt to be done about that)


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 31, 2016)

all this talk about who did or didnt desrve a pick is totally irrelavent now as the captain has made his choice and that is basically that .
all the pooh poohing of Westwood not being worth his spot is just hot air being spouted by people who didnt get their idea of who should be in the team .
 well tough luck chaps you werent the rc captain and Darren is so instead of rubbishing his picks ,and to some extent some of you have rubbished the team ,how about getting behind what we have and supporting them rather than arguing about who should and shouldnt be there.
  and as a footnote ,do you think that those playing wont be trying their best to win again for europe .
its a bloody disease that this country has in bashing our home team whatever the sport .lets give it a rest a minute or two and get behind them .
 you can moan all you like IF we get beat and thump your chests saying i told you so .but and its a big BUT it hasnt happened yet and i for one hope it dosent.
 C`MON EUROPE.


----------



## TheJezster (Aug 31, 2016)

Well said Norrin!

All this nonsense about Westowood not being commited or worth a pick is so stupid it's laughable!

Of course he's worth a pick!  He'll settle the team down nicely and I should imagine come in with a fair number of points too.  He might not play all 5 sessions, but i'll bet he wins more than he loses.

He's a big name for the Americans to face, especially as they dont know how to win in recent history.  

As you said, C'MON EUROPE!


----------



## Region3 (Aug 31, 2016)

I thought I read somewhere that Clarke asked Knox to play in the Wyndham because a half decent performance would have him qualify automatically from the world points list.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Aug 31, 2016)

hovis said:



			Westwood is gash and full of himself.   i hope the Americans at least lube up the European team before their ass shafting
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he knows that this is his last game. There are a few others that wouldn't take this 'pat on the bum' pick but he's greedy, washed up.

It would be good to see a couple of them pull out but they're also greedy, that wee backhander counts!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheJezster said:



			He's a big name for the Americans to face, especially as they dont know how to win in recent history.  

As you said, C'MON EUROPE!
		
Click to expand...


Certainly I will be cheering for Europe but I am afraid you are kidding yourself if you think any of the American team would be concerned over facing the 2016 version of Lee Westwood.

Their players will see him as being past his best although still capable of the odd good round i.e. much the same as many others.


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2016)

:blah:

Hmmm, not quite sure what it is about Westy that seems to inspire such bilge from certain sections of this forum.. Let me think about it.. I'm sure it'll come to me if I really concentrate...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2016)

Slab said:



			Could also be said if he played and qualified then Clarke wouldn't have had to 'use up' a captains pick on him 

Click to expand...

Well yes but from Westwood's point of view if he was already in then why bother? He's used to being a Captains pick anyway.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 31, 2016)

Without bashing those who did get picked, based on form Knox should have been the first name down for a wildcard. Playing consistently well on the pga tour and a higher ranking than most of the European team. Pretty strange decision to leave him out IMO.

The real problem with the team, however, is the number of out of form players who booked their places early in qualification.

Hope I'm wrong, but can't see anything other than a USA win this time round.


----------



## HankMarvin (Aug 31, 2016)

/



FairwayDodger said:



			Without bashing those who did get picked, based on form Knox should have been the first name down for a wildcard. Playing consistently well on the pga tour and a higher ranking than most of the European team. Pretty strange decision to leave him out IMO.

The real problem with the team, however, is the number of out of form players who booked their places early in qualification.

Hope I'm wrong, but can't see anything other than a USA win this time round.
		
Click to expand...

I fear you are spot on here about a USA win. 

Hope is not as bad a campaign for Darren than from the farce Faldo had tho.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 31, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			/

I fear you are spot on here about a USA win. 

Hope is not as bad a campaign for Darren than from the farce Faldo had tho.
		
Click to expand...

You've got to lose to value winning, US teams needs a win for ther sake of the Cup and the Europe team looks the weakest for a long long time imo. Faldo got some PR stuff wrong but the golfers lost the match, not by much either. Knox at 20 in the rankings, with only 5 Europeans above him, should have been first wildcard imo. Form is what matters and Westwood/Kaymer don't have it. Yanks have the right idea in leaving the last pick until the week before, we all know golf form is streaky so they'll get someone bang on form.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 31, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			You've got to lose to value winning, US teams needs a win for ther sake of the Cup and the Europe team looks the weakest for a long long time imo. Faldo got some PR stuff wrong but the golfers lost the match, not by much either. Knox at 20 in the rankings, with only 5 Europeans above him, should have been first wildcard imo. Form is what matters and Westwood/Kaymer don't have it. Yanks have the right idea in leaving the last pick until the week before, we all know golf form is streaky so they'll get someone bang on form.
		
Click to expand...


So why dont both teams have the same entry criteria?


----------



## Robobum (Aug 31, 2016)

maxfli65 said:



			You've got to lose to value winning, US teams needs a win for ther sake of the Cup and the Europe team looks the weakest for a long long time imo. Faldo got some PR stuff wrong but the golfers lost the match, not by much either. Knox at 20 in the rankings, with only 5 Europeans above him, should have been first wildcard imo. Form is what matters and Westwood/Kaymer don't have it. Yanks have the right idea in leaving the last pick until the week before, we all know golf form is streaky so they'll get someone bang on form.
		
Click to expand...

If form is streaky - maybe the in form Americans are just about to hit their poor streak and the out of form Europeans are heading to their in form streak?

Or in other words.........Christ knows???,!!! 

Just sit back and enjoy the golf, it's likely to be top notch whoever ends up winning &#128512;


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 31, 2016)

This thread seems remarkably similar to the previous 3 or 4 Ryder Cup threads.. We never seem to have much confidence in the team do we?

I think Westy was the right choice.. Pair him up with one of the rookies (like with Colsaerts last time) and let him use his vast experience to steady the nerves..

 Knox or Pieters was a toughie.. Maybe Darren thought that the reason the European team has been so successful has been the team ethos and togetherness of the European tour.. Pieters may blend better with the rest of the team as he possibly knows them better than Knox.. Who knows? 

I'm sure that previous Captains have been giving him advice, and I reckon they know better than anyone on here (with the exception of a few ).. 

Anyway, I can't wait.. I've booked the week off work and I've got some games planned in the diary to sweeten the deal..

Come'on the Euro's.............


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Without bashing those who did get picked, based on form Knox should have been the first name down for a wildcard. Playing consistently well on the pga tour and a higher ranking than most of the European team. Pretty strange decision to leave him out IMO.

*The real problem with the team, however, is the number of out of form players who booked their places early in qualification.*

Hope I'm wrong, but can't see anything other than a USA win this time round.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute gash. I mean look at Sullivan and Fitzpatrick who recently have done.... erm.... OK, OK, what about McIlroy who has been tearing it up in all the maj.......Oh. Ah, what about Wood who is now in peak fitnes....cock....well how about Williett, now there's a man who has hit a hot streak since his Masters win!! Not so clever a point you made now is it!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 31, 2016)

The qualifying is way too long. It's perfectly possible for someone to bank their spot in the team by February and then lose their way completely by September.
Shorten the qualifying period - start it in March and finish it at the end of August. 6 months.
Both teams should have the same qualifying process and the same number of picks....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 31, 2016)

Imurg said:



			The qualifying is way too long. It's perfectly possible for someone to bank their spot in the team by February and then lose their way completely by September.
Shorten the qualifying period - start it in March and finish it at the end of August. 6 months.
*Both teams should have the same qualifying process and the same number of picks...*.
		
Click to expand...

Why does it have to be the same?  Surely it is up to the respective tours to decide how they want to fill their teams, that's part of the skill in some way.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 31, 2016)

Imurg said:



			The qualifying is way too long. It's perfectly possible for someone to bank their spot in the team by February and then lose their way completely by September.
Shorten the qualifying period - start it in March and finish it at the end of August. 6 months.
Both teams should have the same qualifying process and the same number of picks....
		
Click to expand...

The US team's automatic picks are, I believe, based entirely upon PGA Tour standings.

If Europe were to do the same Westwood & Kaymer would have been automatic picks but Garcia, Fitzpatrick, Sullivan and Rose would be fighting for Captain's picks.

Willett, Stenson & Mcilroy qualify largely due to their performances in the majors counting on the European Tour, certainly would not seem to be based upon their results in regular Tour events.

This reflects the difficulty in attracting the stars to those events.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 31, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			This thread seems remarkably similar to the previous 3 or 4 Ryder Cup threads.. We never seem to have much confidence in the team do we?

I think Westy was the right choice.. Pair him up with one of the rookies (like with Colsaerts last time) and let him use his vast experience to steady the nerves..

 Knox or Pieters was a toughie.. Maybe Darren thought that the reason the European team has been so successful has been the team ethos and togetherness of the European tour.. Pieters may blend better with the rest of the team as he possibly knows them better than Knox.. Who knows? 

I'm sure that previous Captains have been giving him advice, and I reckon they know better than anyone on here (with the exception of a few ).. 

Anyway, I can't wait.. I've booked the week off work and I've got some games planned in the diary to sweeten the deal..

Come'on the Euro's.............
		
Click to expand...

It is always the same before each RC - I remember the thumping we were supposed to get last time and the time before and the time before that - yet every single time Europe win - why when people talk world rankings and players from the US in form and winning comps etc do they not win then ? 

Simple for me - it's matchplay and its playing finding a way to gel together , it's creating an attitude that players are not playing for themselves they are for the one time in their career playing for others and a whole nation , the Europeans do that naturally together already , even the US based ones mix with each other , they park their egos and forget any price money and play with their hearts and it all happens naturally 

The US team don't do it - why ? Because I believe that with the addition of the Fed Ex their priority is there and the RC is an after thought - they try and force the players to develop an understand and it doesn't happen 

The US have even created a task force but until they stop forcing it then I don't think they will ever creating the same environment that Europe does - world rankings mean nothing as soon as that first ball is hit and I would take a player who is ranked 100 but plays matchplay well over someone ranked 10 who only plays well as a single


----------



## Wilson (Aug 31, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			:blah:

Hmmm, not quite sure what it is about Westy that seems to inspire such bilge from certain sections of this forum.. Let me think about it.. I'm sure it'll come to me if I really concentrate... 

Click to expand...

What am I missing about why some posters have so much hate for Westwood?

To me the Kaymer & Westwood pics were no brainers, with the number of rookies the team needed some experience - I think had Pieters not won at the weekend Donald might have still been in the mix.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Sep 1, 2016)

I have no hate for Westwood but he has always struck me as first loser 

He has had a long career but does not merit a wild card, he is no inspirational figure, therefore you should go with form


----------



## JamesR (Sep 1, 2016)

Personally I think the RC points should be weighted to be of more value at the end of the qualifying period - ie The USPGA worth more than the Masters - as an awful lot can happen in those 6 months in between.

Also, Captain's picks always cause argument. Sometimes they are remarkable successes other times they are unfortunately not successful. Poulter in '08, Westwood in '06 are both examples of heavily criticised picks who went on the do well. Gallagher unfortunately, despite carrying decent form into the RC, didn't do so well in '14.

So let's sit back and enjoy some top golf by some of the future legends of the game, and see who wins (even though I think it'll be the Yanks)!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 1, 2016)

A few Ryder cup players playing this week at the European Masters

One would hope that they are going to start to show a bit of form.

BUT Westwood is T 84 on +2. 8 behind the leaders,   Sullivan is T122 on +4 and Fitz is T130 on +5

Wood is on -1 so in touch

BEEF is T3 on -5   BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 1, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A few Ryder cup players playing this week at the European Masters

One would hope that they are going to start to show a bit of form.

BUT Westwood is T 84 on +2. 8 behind the leaders,   Sullivan is T122 on +4 and Fitz is T130 on +5

Wood is on -1 so in touch

BEEF is T3 on -5   BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
		
Click to expand...

Willett got himself a bit of form - 5 under just one of the lead 

Beef was great to watch , fearless with a smile on his face every time and lethal with a putter in his hand


----------



## fundy (Sep 1, 2016)

I see Stensons MRI has shown he has another small tear in the meniscus in his knee. Withdrew last week, playing this week and almost certainly qualifies for at least 1 more week in the fed-ex (and potentially another) - must be a fair chance his knee doesnt hold out until the ryder cup


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 1, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			A few Ryder cup players playing this week at the European Masters

One would hope that they are going to start to show a bit of form.

BUT Westwood is T 84 on +2. 8 behind the leaders,   Sullivan is T122 on +4 and Fitz is T130 on +5

Wood is on -1 so in touch

BEEF is T3 on -5   BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
		
Click to expand...

From what I seen Westwood was rank rotten hardly hit a fairway,not what you want to see after getting a wild card thats for sure. Bet he misses the cut, DC must be smashing his head off the wall given the performance from a few of the players in the team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			From what I seen Westwood was rank rotten hardly hit a fairway,not what you want to see after getting a wild card thats for sure. Bet he misses the cut, DC must be smashing his head off the wall given the performance from a few of the players in the team
		
Click to expand...

I guess the only positive is matchplay is a different beast and you can still play rotten golf on a hole but as long as you take one less than the opponent it doesn't matter how many. Westwood in particular always seems more comfy in a pair. Personally I don't think we're good enough and the US will be desperate to win at home, but we'll see what happens


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 2, 2016)

I am sure that there was a reason Westwood didn't play last week because if he played like he did yesterday then there would be no way DC could have picked him for the RC. Just hope it doesn't come back to bite Europe


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 2, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			I am sure that there was a reason Westwood didn't play last week because if he played like he did yesterday then there would be no way DC could have picked him for the RC. Just hope it doesn't come back to bite Europe
		
Click to expand...




i bet you aint on westwoods christmas card list .
 give it a bloody rest mate ,we get the picture you dont like him ,you are like a broken record.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 2, 2016)

Seriously thinking all 11 must be crossing their fingers they're not picked to play with Danny Willett. Great golfer, when he eventually gets round to playing a shot but with a very irritating pre/post shot routine. 

C'mon Danny boy get a move on son!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2016)

It's a good job the RC isn't being played at Crans. Our players don't look to be able to play it very well.
Nice bogey, bogey, quad from willet.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2016)

Well players trying to grab a bit of form today 

Westwood good solid round of 4 under 

Wood currently 3 under for the tournament 

Willett had a horrific spell of a couple of holes but has bounced back a little and still at 3 under for the comp

Even though Sullivan and Fitzpatrick look like they may miss the cut they are both under par for today

Maybe it's not Doon and gloom after all


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 2, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well players trying to grab a bit of form today 

Westwood good solid round of 4 under 

Wood currently 3 under for the tournament 

Willett had a horrific spell of a couple of holes but has bounced back a little and still at 3 under for the comp

Even though Sullivan and Fitzpatrick look like they may miss the cut they are both under par for today

Maybe it's not Doon and gloom after all
		
Click to expand...

It'll always be doom and gloom for some. Not happy unless they're moaning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

McIlroy still worringly out of touch and +3 at the moment in the Deutsche Bank. Sullivan missed cut in Switzerland. Some other players need to find some form as they aren't setting the world alight either


----------



## fundy (Sep 2, 2016)

cant be that big a tear in Stensons knee, shot -3, that said almost guarantees he plays 4 rounds this week then again next, maybe he was the one player a couple of 75s wouldve been good for! Rose -3 too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 2, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It'll always be doom and gloom for some. Not happy unless they're moaning.
		
Click to expand...

That is very true indeed - I'm amazed they are even bother to go over to the states as its seems the US have already won 

It's always very hard to judge form for the RC because the players are playing stroke play - matchplay is a totally different animal and especially in the team environment - looking forward to watching the team really rally together and shove the doubts down a number of throats


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 2, 2016)

One thing for sure is that they will certainly have to rally, not a single player in the European team I fancy apart from Stenson going into the singles, where it is won or lost


----------



## TheJezster (Sep 2, 2016)

I'd fancy any of the Europe boys in the singles, despite form. The U.S. don't know how to win, and a solid performance by Europe again will make sure that doesn't change.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

So seems the European boys aren't all struggling for form 

Westwood with another under par round 

Fitzpatrick with a good round 

Wood a bit scrappy and Willett bit cold with the putter 

Stenson doing ok 

Garcia looking in good nick 

McIlroy with a great 4 under round 

And Rose is playing very well just off the lead


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So seems the European boys aren't all struggling for form 

Westwood with another under par round 

Fitzpatrick with a good round 

Wood a bit scrappy and Willett bit cold with the putter 

Stenson doing ok 

Garcia looking in good nick 

McIlroy with a great 4 under round 

And Rose is playing very well just off the lead
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen, not too many people have said that all of them are out of form. Certainly not seen anyone comment on stenson, Mcilroy or Rose. 

Personally don't think using one good round suddenly means a player is in form and the by looks of things These"good rounds" that are under par still leave our players 8 shots plus off the lead. 

of course that's form is irrelevant at the Ryder cup according to some. So the players form however good it apparently is, is irrelevant.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 3, 2016)

Happy with team, nice blend of youth and experience. Americans look stronger overall but they usually do. Will be interesting who Davis Love picks Hoping our greater team spirit will see us over the line. Wil be tough on US soil, but I think we can do it.Can't wait.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			From what I've seen, not too many people have said that all of them are out of form. Certainly not seen anyone comment on stenson, Mcilroy or Rose. 

Personally don't think using one good round suddenly means a player is in form and the by looks of things These"good rounds" that are under par still leave our players 8 shots plus off the lead. 

of course that's form is irrelevant at the Ryder cup according to some. So the players form however good it apparently is, is irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I did suggest that anyone said all of them are out of form :mmm:

The post was an update on how the European players are currently playing as opposed to giving someone an excuse to get the negativity rolling again


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 3, 2016)

I assume that people realise that my support, or not, on a golf forum has absolutely zero effect on the actual match result. A bit like shouting at the telly doesn't influence the footy result. I've tried,  it doesn't.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 3, 2016)

So seems the European boys aren't all struggling for form 

That line is intentionally provocative. 

as to the good form, I simply question it as I don't think it's the case. 

I wasn't negative. Didn't say I thought we'd lose. Simply that it was a spin on events that IMO didn't add up.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 3, 2016)

Form debate is an interesting one, Furyk obviously had that sensational round and some good rounds to follow, so would suggest in form.

Ranks high at world no 22, but if I was DL3 then there wouldn't be a chance I'd pick him as a wildcard given past RC record.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



So seems the European boys aren't all struggling for form 

That line is intentionally provocative. 

as to the good form, I simply question it as I don't think it's the case. 

I wasn't negative. Didn't say I thought we'd lose. Simply that it was a spin on events that IMO didn't add up. 



Click to expand...

The first line in my post was a general statement - if it provoked you then that's your issue not mine 

The rest of my post was a summary of players performances today not spinning anything but I'll let you draw your own conclusions as you see fit


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So seems the European boys aren't all struggling for form 

Westwood with another under par round 

Fitzpatrick with a good round 

Wood a bit scrappy and Willett bit cold with the putter 

Stenson doing ok 

Garcia looking in good nick 

McIlroy with a great 4 under round 

And Rose is playing very well just off the lead
		
Click to expand...

So a half decent round means good form?&#129300;
I really hope you're right Phil,as if love to see us stuff the yanks &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## HankMarvin (Sep 4, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			So a half decent round means good form?&#27138;
I really hope you're right Phil,as if love to see us stuff the yanks &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

Agreed I think we would all love to see the Europeans cuff the Yanks but it doesnt look like its going to happen no matter what liverpullPill says or try's to tart it up, let's face it he is no expert


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2016)

So after starting the comp with a round of 2 over - Westwood follows up with rounds of 66,67 and today and great 63 ( which could have been lower ) 

Fitzpatrick started with a 5 over 75 but then had a 65 , 66 and today a 64 to finish 10 under 

Willett finished with a great 64 as well 

Some good confidence boosting rounds there


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 4, 2016)

Shame none of them were really in contention. 
And not against the strongest of fields.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 4, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So after starting the comp with a round of 2 over - Westwood follows up with rounds of 66,67 and today and great 63 ( which could have been lower ) 

Fitzpatrick started with a 5 over 75 but then had a 65 , 66 and today a 64 to finish 10 under 

Willett finished with a great 64 as well 

Some good confidence boosting rounds there
		
Click to expand...

Great to see and hopefully only get stronger as we get to RC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 4, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Shame none of them were really in contention. 
And not against the strongest of fields.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Hardly a stellar field in Switzerland and as a result you'd expect these players to be shooting good scores and in contention


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 5, 2016)

Fitzpatrick battled to make the cut on Friday with three birdies in last four holes to sneak in. Sullivan & Woods worryingly looked out of sorts but Westwood, Willet & over the weekend Fitzpatrick showed exactly why they're in the team. This piece of action on Sat though shows why we will win again even if we haven't got the best or in form players http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2016/tournamentid=2016068/news/newsid=307351.html

Ryder Cup is a team event played by individuals, not v.v. USA can do all Team building it wants at Jack's house or with the President but when it comes down to it they play for themselves first & the team second.

Oh, and we've got better songs than them as well...http://www.golfdigest.com/story/the-top-5-ryder-cup-player-theme-songs


----------



## JamesR (Sep 5, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. Hardly a stellar field in Switzerland and as a result you'd expect these players to be shooting good scores and in contention
		
Click to expand...

How does the quality of field affect the quality of the score?

A 63 is a 63 no matter who else is playing


----------



## J5MBF (Sep 5, 2016)

JamesR said:



			How does the quality of field affect the quality of the score?

A 63 is a 63 no matter who else is playing 

Click to expand...

Exactly! They play the course not the opponents.


----------



## Raesy92 (Sep 5, 2016)

Quite funny reading this thread. As soon as Westwood and others had a poor round it instantly shown how out of form they were and why we would get stuffed. In Westwoods case it already shown why he shouldn't be picked.

Then they put together 3 good rounds in a row (Westwood and Fitzpatrick) and it means absolutely nothing as its against a weaker field and they weren't in contention anyway ... Westwood mentioned in an interview that the first round he was just warming up as he has had little tournament play recently. He will be playing in Italy next week fully focusing in getting prepared for the RC. He has shown his commitment to the ET and RC over past few decades and still in early 40's has much more to offer the team than many on this forum give him credit for.

If I'm not mistaken he's under the same management as Fitzpatrick and guided him through his first few seasons on the tour by playing many practice rounds. Wouldn't be surprised to see them paired together at least once at the RC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2016)

Think it's safe to say that McIlroy has found some form :whoo:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think it's safe to say that McIlroy has found some form :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


As opposed to Rosey who had a total mare today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think it's safe to say that McIlroy has found some form :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not convinced. Still far too streaky. A win is a win but still don't think he's in a rich vein of form


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2016)

Rory really is awesome to watch when he's hitting it like that.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 6, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think it's safe to say that McIlroy has found some form :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

So easy, just go and dump putting coach for a new one the week before, suddenly he can putt again.

Watch him go and dump his lass the week before the RC and its all good


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not convinced. Still far too streaky. A win is a win but still don't think he's in a rich vein of form
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I mean it's not as if it was against a decent field was it!

I think he should be considering giving up his RC spot just in case...just like people said Kaymer should have done before Medinah


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2016)

Shame Casey isn't in the team.


----------



## Tongo (Sep 9, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Shame Casey isn't in the team.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be told off for that sort of heresy! 

C***y is an infidel!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 9, 2016)

Tongo said:



			You'll be told off for that sort of heresy! 

C***y is an infidel!
		
Click to expand...

Casey didn't want to play in the Ryder Cup


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Shame Casey isn't in the team.
		
Click to expand...

He made it clear he didn't want to be considered


----------



## Region3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Casey didn't want to play in the Ryder Cup
		
Click to expand...

Did he really say that?

I thought he didn't want to play on the European Tour and not being eligible for the Ryder Cup is a consequence of that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2016)

Region3 said:



			Did he really say that?

I thought he didn't want to play on the European Tour and not being eligible for the Ryder Cup is a consequence of that.
		
Click to expand...

He didn't want to join http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/tour-news/paul-casey-not-eligible-ryder-cup-114367 as you rightly said. He also said he didn't want to play the additional events required as he and his family are settled and he said he didn't agree with the selection process and that he didn't want to play in it. A shame as he's in a decent vein of form at the right time


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 9, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He made it clear he didn't want to be considered
		
Click to expand...

I'm aware of that,playing well at the minute tho so it's a shame he isn't in the team.


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 10, 2016)

JamesR said:



			How does the quality of field affect the quality of the score?

A 63 is a 63 no matter who else is playing 

Click to expand...

Thought exactly the same, as i was ploughing through the usual negativity, apathy and exuberant over optimism.:thup:

I've decided this place is a bit like prospecting. You have to shift a lot of slutch, but its worth it for the occasional nugget of gold, and yes I know, I contribute as many no: 2s' as the next mon. 
Still for what its worth I think we have a system, that up to now, in recent years, hasn't done a bad job. So placing myself firmly in the exuberant over optimistic camp, I think we will do em again. 
COME ON EUROPE.......:fore: :lol:


----------

